# Rhysida sp. "Purple"



## Hisserdude (May 12, 2016)

Won one in a contest held by @Mastigoproctus of Mike's House of a Thousand Legs, and boy is it beautiful!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Munax (May 12, 2016)

Congrats. Post pictures as it grows. It'd be interesting to see the colors develop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 13, 2016)

Munax said:


> Congrats. Post pictures as it grows. It'd be interesting to see the colors develop.


Oh I will be showing pictures as it grows, that's for sure! Love this little guy/girl!


----------



## ErinM31 (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 13, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Erin!


----------



## CreepTumorXD (May 13, 2016)

hey do you know how to find his site? I cant seem to...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 13, 2016)

CreepTumorXD said:


> hey do you know how to find his site? I cant seem to...


His site is currently down, but he says it should be up very soon! The site address is: http://mikeshouseofathousandlegs.com/


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 13, 2016)

How big do these get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (May 13, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> How big do these get?


I have no idea lol! Right now it's about 5-6 cm long, and it apparently will take another year to reach sexual maturity.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (May 13, 2016)

My site will be up next week again hopefully, I've been super busy so I haven't had much time to fix its issues. The Rhysida Purple won't be for sale again for a few weeks though after the sites up, I have very few right now and don't want to sell the only ones I have so you'll have to wait for my next import shipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CreepTumorXD (May 13, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> My site will be up next week again hopefully, I've been super busy so I haven't had much time to fix its issues. The Rhysida Purple won't be for sale again for a few weeks though after the sites up, I have very few right now and don't want to sell the only ones I have so you'll have to wait for my next import shipment.


I think I emailed you! about the scolopendra galapagoensis, do you breed and/or sell them?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (May 13, 2016)

Breed, sale in the future if I'm successful.


----------



## Bravehawk (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice! I just found your YouTube the other night , can't wait to see these on your site


----------

